# "pocket cameras" have come a long way!



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Here's a snapshot of my old Kodak "Pocket Special".
Shot with an old manual vivitar 28mm lens on the d200.










Here's a full size image for anyone with high speed connection that might have interest. Detail is pretty good.

HERE


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice Arlon. I bet it has some stories to tell. Now, let's see you take that lens and use it on your D200


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow now that's an antique! It's not even dusty. lol


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

where's the shot of the photographer taking the photograph of this camera?  what a lovely old camera. i bet the owner carried that one with as much care as i carry mine. 

rosesm


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

It was my grandfathers first "real camera". He always aspired to be a photographer and even tried it as a business for some time. Most of his equipment got sold or donated, wish I had the old speed graphic...

No shot of the photographer but i do have a shot HIS studio!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

OT but here's the actual shot of the reel taken in my custom studio (stingray barbs shot here too..)


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Looks like a good way to sell items on Ebay. Thanks for the studio idea.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I ebay a good bit and a quality picture can make a huge difference in the outcome of your auction... Little studio is pretty simple to set up too.


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks like a 5000D reel. Nice and clean. I have several of those. Good pic/.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

It's a 5000D alright. I have about 50-60 old ambassadeurs left over from the days when I was into collecting them. Ebayed most of the really valuable ones when I started collecting Smith & Wessons instead. Need to ebay the rest of the reels so I can buy some more lenses (-:}..


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Arlon said:


> It's a 5000D alright. I have about 50-60 old ambassadeurs left over from the days when I was into collecting them. Ebayed most of the really valuable ones when I started collecting Smith & Wessons instead. Need to ebay the rest of the reels so I can buy some more lenses (-:}..


....or some more Smith & Wessons!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

fishphoto said:


> ....or some more Smith & Wessons!


Nope, no more of those either.


----------

